# Dakine Navigators



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been using these gloves all season. Today was a real test, the high was 1f (-17c). They're full leather palm, lined with wool. The only times my hands got cold was when i took them off. Riding with them in milder temps they never got too warm, but i was thankful for the included pack of nikwax. Moral of story? Love them.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Did they come with liners?

Love my Dakines, they are 260g with a 260g liner, I never have cold hands. On warmer days like today they have a "pocket" that I can unzip to let my hands breathe. Obviously I didn't use the liners today, much too warm.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

They don't, but I'm just not a big fan of glove liners. I was in the market for leather under gloves, i had bought a different pair off of whiskey but they were stolen (or i lost them) immediately after buying them. I searched and found these locally at the house, for $65 it seemed like a great value for me.

Edit, i paid like $40, i think they were originally $65


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Their gloves are a great value... Think I paid $60 for my Titans with the liners. They have the wrist straps too so you don't have to worry about loosing them on the lift.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My fingers would freeze right off in those. For whatever reason, they don't seem to generate enough heat individually to keep themselves warm. I've even been looking for a reasonably priced but sturdy leather "lobster Mitt" to use for work. I have tried a number of pairs of thick insulated leather work gloves. Even so, when it's this cold out my hands get cold just attaching the air lines or doing my vehicle inspections etc. (_…I'm referring to the last few years obviously, not this year!_) 

Happy they work well for you!! :hairy:


----------

